# The Weight of the Nation



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

HBO produced this five part documentary and it is very interesting and informative.

http://theweightofthenation.hbo.com/


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

very informative. thanks for posting.


----------

